# Help Please!



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I just got my 14 week old puppy yesterday. We are having some extreme difficulty teaching her to use the bathroom outside. She was paper trained before we got her, and it is like she literally doesn't even know how to go outside? I took her for 4 walks today and she peed a total of 1 time. She has never pooped outside for me, but she has been eating fine as well...but no poop except for this morning on paper. We walk and walk and walk and she barely even sniffs the grass and it's like nothing even clicks, but i know she's smart. I just don't understand I'm really frustrated...I love her to death but I dont have the time to keep going outside over and over and nothing ever happening so someone plllllease help if possible. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take her to the same spot and give the same command. When she does go, throw a party and praise her! Let her play(away from the designated potty spot) for a bit so she won't think potty=going back inside. 

If you catch her inside, just calmly take her out to her spot and give the command. If you have to, put some paper at her outside spot so she'll connect what you want from her. 

Too bad the breeder or whoever had her for 14 weeks didn't train her younger to go outside?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe was the same way when he came home. It's most likely nerves than anything else though. When Freya came home at 2 yrs old, she had never pottied anywhere except outside on grass. It was still a couple days before she pooped for the first time.

Feed her, then in about 30 mins take her for a walk, if you have a place where you can get her offleash or at least on a long line, get her exercising and playing fetch. That is usually the easiest way to get things moving.

Also, you can carry down a piece of newspaper and put it on the ground, then pick it up after she is done...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Potty training is a lot of going outside and maybe they will potty and maybe they won't. It's just a matter of repetition and time. Be sure to remove any newspaper from the floor in the house.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JPrice said:


> Hey everyone I just got my 14 week old puppy yesterday. We are having some extreme difficulty teaching her to use the bathroom outside. She was paper trained before we got her, and* it is like she literally doesn't even know how to go outside?*


Yes, it is exactly like that - she *doesn't* know! It takes more than one day to train a puppy that the only appropriate place to eliminate is outdoors, _especially_ if the puppy was originally trained to go indoors on papers. That's why most of us prefer to not to paper train at all. At some point you're still going to have to teach them they can't ever pee or poop in the house, papers or not, so why even start? I realize what's done is done and that someone else paper trained her before you got her, but you're going to have to be patient and realistic about the housebreaking process, which can take weeks or months. 

And in the meantime you're going to have to keep her right with you at all times (or crate her if you can't directly supervise), and take her outside very frequently. It is very time consuming and often frustrating, but puppies are not easy. Huge praise and a treat each time she potties outdoors, and make sure that you clean her accidents in the house with an enzyme cleaner to completely remove the smell or she'll be attracted back to the same spots over and over again.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Take her to the same spot and give the same command. When she does go, throw a party and praise her! Let her play(away from the designated potty spot) for a bit so she won't think potty=going back inside.
> 
> If you catch her inside, just calmly take her out to her spot and give the command. If you have to, put some paper at her outside spot so she'll connect what you want from her.
> 
> Too bad the breeder or whoever had her for 14 weeks didn't train her younger to go outside?


I totally agree with this. If you're dilligent you'll be surprised how fast the puppy will catch on. I still praise Mac and he's 14 months old ... habit I guess LOL. Good luck.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above,,teaching a puppy to use papers vs going outside, it's now going to take a little longer to deprogram that..

You say you don't have time to go in and out with her,,well sorry but your going to have to MAKE time, puppies normally don't come 'trained' to do anything, so teaching them to go potty outside is just one of the 'perks' of owning a puppy. 

You've only had her one day, she needs time to settle in, and your going to have to retrain housebreaking 101. Good luck


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with the above,,teaching a puppy to use papers vs going outside, it's now going to take a little longer to deprogram that..
> 
> You say you don't have time to go in and out with her,,well sorry but your going to have to MAKE time, puppies normally don't come 'trained' to do anything, so teaching them to go potty outside is just one of the 'perks' of owning a puppy.
> 
> You've only had her one day, she needs time to settle in, and your going to have to retrain housebreaking 101. Good luck


I'm such an air head. It didn't even register with me that its only been one day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I forgot to add to my post.....CONGRATS on your new puppy!!
I look forward to pics!


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone..just another note i live in chicago so it is tough everytime to be out for that long. Since she is so well trained on paper...what does everyone think about the wee wee pads? She would still get an equal amout of outside time but it would be focused on just exercise and play? She could just do her work inside? I dont know just a thought...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no, a GSD is not supposed to go on wee wee pads! A pup needs exercise and outside time, if you don't have time to take a pup out to pee, how are you going to fit in exercise?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a second "no"..you do not want any dog using the inside of your house for a potty area. 

Doesn't matter where you live, when you take on a dog, they require alot time and training, and you've got to be prepared to take that on

no wee wee pads, no paper training, your house/apt will end up reaking of dog urine/feces..


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I had another thought too. Mac rarely went pottie/poop during walks. Maybe there are too many distractions.

When training Mac, we would regularly take him outside and hang around in a designated area in our yard. I would say "go pottie & poop" but of course he didn't know what that meant yet. If by chance he would go, like Onyx said, we'd have a huge celebration and yell "good pottie or good poop" and give him treats. 

Whatever room we were in was gated off so he was always within our view. We'd keep an eye on him and notice when he was getting into the "pottie position" then immediately pick him up and take him to the designated area outside. 

He was completely pottie trained within a week. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

JPrice said:


> Thanks everyone..just another note i live in chicago so it is tough everytime to be out for that long. Since she is so well trained on paper...what does everyone think about the wee wee pads? She would still get an equal amout of outside time but it would be focused on just exercise and play? She could just do her work inside? I dont know just a thought...


I posted my last reply before I read this post. 

Do you live in an apartment w/o a yard? Either way, I know it can be a pain in the butt to be outside that long for pottie breaks. However, after the dog gets it...it won't take long. I promise you. Play & exercise are another story. 

Trust me, you do not want a wee wee pad with a med/large breed dog. Even with a good diet, a shovel is required to clean up that mess LOL


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you don't have to stay out for a long time, just make frequent trips. Go to the spot you want her to potty at, wait for her to potty and give her time to sniff around, if she doesn't potty, then back inside, take her back out again. Over and over and over.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mac's Mom said:


> . Even with a good diet, a shovel is required to clean up that mess LOL


Not if you feed raw, the poop is very small in comparison to kibble! Still wouldn't want it in the house, urine would be just as bad


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Big no on the pee pads. Hate those thing for any dog especially larger breeds. If you want a full grown 2 yr old GSD peeing in your house and pooping in the house then by all means use them. I hate to sound mean but if you don't have time for potty breaks then why on earth did you get a puppy? 

Puppy breath is awesome and they are sooo cute however they also come with razor sharp teeth have the thirst for human flesh, don't know any commands, have the attention span of a gnat, can't hold their bladder, are intrigued and side tracked by everything in the world heck they can take off after a leaf mid poop, they chew everything, need non stop supervision, and of course tons of training and socializing. What no one thinks about or envisions when they get a puppy (especially when you don't have a yard) is standing outside at 2 in the morning in your jammies freezing your butt off with pouring down rain while the pup just wants to play but of course you can't NOT take them out because then they can go in the house and screw up your training. 

Best things to get through puppy hood are tons of toys and things for the pup to chew on. An enzyme cleaner (like natures miracle) it helps the pup not smell its urine so doesn't keep going in the same spot inside. Keep the dog either tethered to you throughout the day so you can make sure hes not chewing anything he shouldn't and if he goes to have an accident you are right there to stop it and rush him outside. If you can not or will not tether then make sure the dog is blocked in the same room as you and just watch him constantly. If you can not keep 100% focus on him he needs to be crated. Maybe to help while you potty train keep the pup crated for a few days. He gets to eat drink then go potty then about 20-30 minutes play time then back in crate. If the pup didn't go potty he goes into the crate then back out 30 minutes later to try again. 

Lots of physical exercise find somewhere to walk off leash or fenced in to play ball etc.. Then of course lots of short training sessions to work that huge GSD brain they have. When you go out for potty breaks don't do anything walk to the spot and just wait don't let him play or anything let him go potty then TONS of praise and play some before going back in if he doesn't go just go right inside and crate him then rinse and repeat he'll get it eventually but it takes patience and TIME on your part lots of TIME.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Not if you feed raw, the poop is very small in comparison to kibble! Still wouldn't want it in the house, urine would be just as bad


yeah poop is not bad on raw...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

H-I disagree with crating the puppy if he doesn't happen to go pottie outside when you take him


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I made the mistake of using wee wee pads before when I had 2 pups at one time. :crazy:

Take Mona out every hour, stay outside until she pottys and then praise the heck out of her and give her treats when she does it. Watch how much water she drinks if she doesn't drink alot she may be able to go longer than an hour, if she drinks alot she may need to go out in a half hour.

I know it is hard to stay outside too long because it is still cold here but you gotta do it.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Too bad the breeder or whoever had her for 14 weeks didn't train her younger to go outside?


The said pup was on her way to being house broke Jane!! You have to realize that Jordan has only had this pup for a little over 24 hours. I have given him much advice to this issue. you all know that a puppy goes thru an adjustment period when reaching their new home.

but until you have a litter on grounds will you understand the work needed on a daily basis Jane


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

When I traveled to Texas, Jaina did not go pee or poop for the 31 hour drive plus an additional 6 hours while I slept when we got to Texas. She just refused to go to the bathroom on the leash. The next morning she finally went. Dogs can hold it for several days and if the surroundings are not the same as they are use to they will not go. Jaina was not use to going to the bathroom on a leash and this is actually a big issue with a lot of "new" show dogs who are use to just being let out into the backyard to go potty. Don't worry about your pup at this point and take away any reason to go potty elsewhere; she will go when she needs to. 

~Backing Narysdad up~
And blaming a breeder for not housebreaking a puppy of theirs is like asking me if the 8 week old puppy you want to purchase from me is house broken......"Dumb". Housebreaking is hard enough for one person to do with their ONE puppy do you really think that’s plausible for a breeder to do it with multiples?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Kimberly, dogs/puppies can sometimes hold it for a long time, especially if they are in a new environment/home.

I would never blame a breeder for receiving a puppy not housebroken, they normally have accidents whether partially housebroke or not, again in a new home. Training on wee pads/papers is just looking to 'confuse' them as to where to go.

I guess what got my dander up, was the OP saying they dont have "time" to go outside and stand around with a puppy who does 'nothing'...If they don't have "time' to do that now, what kind of 'time' are they going to have for other things down the road?

Housebreaking is part of owning a puppy, it's easy to throw down papers and not get up and go outside with them, but it will also teach the puppy nothing and ruin your house at the same time


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Housebreaking is part of owning a puppy, it's easy to throw down papers and not get up and go outside with them, but it will also teach the puppy nothing and ruin your house at the same time


Yup! Get rid of those papers (lazy route). Just set up a schedule, if she dosent go, she dosent go. Take her out on the next scheduled outing for the day and continue this until she does go. Leerberg has an excellent video "8 weeks to 8 months". I purchased it along with the marker trainig program and it was VERY helpful.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Every 2 hours during the day, Odin gets taken out in the yard, our command is "go hurry up", we praise like crazy when he goes.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Wee-wee pads and German Shepherd should never be used in the same sentence. 

I think once the pup has been around longer you'll get to know his habits and that will make training much easier. In the meantime you really do have to watch him like a hawk and if he starts walking in circles while sniffing or squats, take him out. 
Don't be surprised if he has to go out twice in a short time frame and don't be surprised if he doesn't always go when you want him to. At some point he'll figure out that going outside is all sorts of fun and then he'll start asking to go out even when he doesn't have to do anything. 

He'll get the hang of it all pretty quickly but it will take patience on your part.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey JPrice. I'm in Wicker Park. I got Cody in February and he was 8 weeks old. It sucked!!!! but I did it. I took him outside about once an hour. and at least 1 time in the wee hours of the morning. 

We made the mistake of letting him pee on the back deck when we got lazy...bad idea. one time i walked him for about 20 min, he didn't go. then on the way back inside he pee'd on the deck. that was the reality check for me that i was confusing him to think the back deck was the place to go. 

feel free to PM me if you want any more info about Chicago. (good trainers, good places to board etc...)


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if you've already started crate training, or if you plan to in the future but it was great for my guy. We got a big crate (one a full size GSD could fit in) but it had a partition so we started the crate at a small size, just big enough for him to lay down in. Dogs (most) won't pee/poop where they sleep so it is important to section it off small enough so they can't do their business on one side of the cage, then go and hang in the other side. We had him in the cage at night and took him out when we woke up and brought him *directly* outside. 
Like everyone else has said, praise, praise, praise!! Make going to the bathroom outside at his "spot" a fun thing!
Get a good routine going....as soon as he is out of the cage...BOOM, he's outside. and as the days go on, instead of going directly outside wait 5 minutes, then 10.......just a suggestion, hope it helps! Good luck


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Your new puppy will get the hang of going potty outside with consistent potty breaks and regular exercise. Like everyone has said...lots of praise when she does go potty...and yes...she might have an accident or two inside until she realizes that her "toilet" is outside. Good luck!

And congratulations on your new puppy! They are a lot of work...but so worth it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NarysDad said:


> The said pup was on her way to being house broke Jane!! You have to realize that Jordan has only had this pup for a little over 24 hours. I have given him much advice to this issue. you all know that a puppy goes thru an adjustment period when reaching their new home.
> 
> but until you have a litter on grounds will you understand the work needed on a daily basis Jane


My comments came from this:


> She was paper trained before we got her, and it is like she literally doesn't even know how to go outside?


 I know the pup has only been with the new owner for a day, and gave advice on how to train pup to go in a certain spot OUTSIDE, not _in_! 
I had no idea the pup came from you, so don't take my post personally, please...I could understand if the pups were from an outdoor kennel, housebreaking starts like you would an 8 week old, but to train them to go on papers inside is just setting up a habit that is hard to break. And by 14 weeks, it will be even harder, especially when Jordan lives in an apt.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

The thing is puppies will take a preference to what is in their whelping box or in their exercise pen. My puppies had access to inside and outside once they were old enough and they did choose to go poop outside but would come in to pee on their blankets because they were on blankets for the first 4 weeks of their lives. Knowing who and where the puppy came from is irrelevant in any case you were out of line for putting the blame on the breeder. People don't want to be attacked and it would be nice to know people are not bagging on someone no matter who the breeder was.
People on this forum really get out of hand sometimes and really need to get off their high horses and stick to the problem at hand or the question at that matter. Way too many threads get into bashing battles because of an ill thought out response that has nothing to do with the actual problem at hand.
I know someone is going to come back at me with some snarky comment but hey, at least you’re just proving me right


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KLCecil said:


> The thing is puppies will take a preference to what is in their whelping box or in their exercise pen. My puppies had access to inside and outside once they were old enough and they did choose to go poop outside but would come in to pee on their blankets because they were on blankets for the first 4 weeks of their lives. Knowing who and where the puppy came from is irrelevant in any case you were out of line for putting the blame on the breeder. People don't want to be attacked and it would be nice to know people are not bagging on someone no matter who the breeder was.
> People on this forum really get out of hand sometimes and really need to get off their high horses and stick to the problem at hand or the question at that matter. Way too many threads get into bashing battles because of an ill thought out response that has nothing to do with the actual problem at hand.
> I know someone is going to come back at me with some snarky comment but hey, at least you’re just proving me right


:thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

KLCecil said:


> The thing is puppies will take a preference to what is in their whelping box or in their exercise pen. My puppies had access to inside and outside once they were old enough and they did choose to go poop outside but would come in to pee on their blankets because they were on blankets for the first 4 weeks of their lives. Knowing who and where the puppy came from is irrelevant in any case you were out of line for putting the blame on the breeder. People don't want to be attacked and it would be nice to know people are not bagging on someone no matter who the breeder was.
> People on this forum really get out of hand sometimes and really need to get off their high horses and stick to the problem at hand or the question at that matter. Way too many threads get into bashing battles because of an ill thought out response that has nothing to do with the actual problem at hand.
> I know someone is going to come back at me with some snarky comment but hey, at least you’re just proving me right


I didn't "blame the breeder", just that at or by 14 weeks of age a pup should know outside, not inside is the norm....not that accidents don't happen, but to only go on papers inside is a bad habit to break, I guess I have to repeat myself again! 
I didn't even know the pup came from a breeder, could have been a rescue for all I knew....one sentence/ who is blowing things out of proportion??


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep telling yourself that and all will go well, Life will soon be full of rainbows and unicorns......oh did you see that? A Fairy just flew by!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> "Too bad the breeder" or whoever had her for 14 weeks didn't train her younger to go outside?


Just quoting your comment to freshen your memory


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

KLCecil said:


> Keep telling yourself that and all will go well, Life will soon be full of rainbows and unicorns......oh did you see that? A Fairy just flew by!


Who's getting snarky? And taking the thread to a new level?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am having vague memories of a thousand years ago when I was a kid and paper training was how most folks trained them .... nobody had a crate......though we did have a kitchen and a gate.....


Anway, as I recall, the paper went outside pup went on paper and the paper just kept getting smaller and smaller until it was no longer needed.......maybe that would help make the transition........


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I didn't see janes post as bashing the breeder so no need for anyone to get their knickers in a twist..It was a comment, and her thoughts on paper training/wee wee pads were right on. 

I like Nancy's suggestion of trying to take the papers outside and try that..

It looks like the OP has left the house, so hopefully they are spending their time OUTSIDE with their puppy instead of being frustrated and expecting to have recieved a housebroken puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jordan is on the other forum and Mona has pottied outside.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks for the update laren glad he's sticking with the training outside


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I am having vague memories of a thousand years ago when I was a kid and paper training was how most folks trained them .... nobody had a crate......though we did have a kitchen and a gate.....


I recall as a kid having a small Doxie mix that we kept in the bath tub during the day until she was potty trained....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way back when my grandma had doxies too, and they went on papers in the kitchen. Her flooring was ruined by it! 
Can you imagine with an older male pup and the pup learns to lift leg to pee...aiming at the paper would be difficult!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

several things

You have had the dog for one day. 
She is 14 weeks and you said she does not know how to go outside. Maybe for the breeders convenience (who is the breeder?) the dogs were kept inside and only on paper. Could easily be the case if there was more than one pup remaining at that age . They were kept clean (I hope) , but kept indoors , together. 

Do you have a yard?
Assuming that you do , in your yard designate one area where the dog can do his business. Create an area 6 x 6 , get some stakes, some lumber. Use the lumber to define this dedicated area. Fill to the height of the lumber ( usually 6 inches) with stone or gravel or sand . This is your outdoor doggy litter box. Every time he needs to go he goes there. This is an idea that I suggest to people in downtown Toronto homes where there is precious little garden for them to enjoy. This way there is not dog soil all over the place , and clean up is easy .

If you came to my place , even with the acres, the dogs go to specific areas. You could run barefoot , have kids roll on the grass , and they would never be in the dogs bathroom.

When I clip the leash on to a dog it is "working" . I do not have dogs eliminate while we are out in public space , on lead . I do not carry poopy bags -- I have never had the need to use them. Of course a young pup might pee just because the bladder is not as competent.

When I go out I am prepared. The dog has had ample time to get all his stuff done before we go.

When the dog is on lead he is "with" me. His mind and attention is with me. Not sniffing around in his own little world. 

Don't be so frustrated after ONE day of owning the dog.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Way back when my grandma had doxies too, and they went on papers in the kitchen. Her flooring was ruined by it!
> Can you imagine with an older male pup and the pup learns to lift leg to pee...aiming at the paper would be difficult!


When have you seen a 14 week old pup lift his leg??


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Chuck - my little mix (GSD/Crazy) Rocco was lifting his leg at 7 weeks. I did not believe what I was seeing, but he was. He would wake up from a nap in his crate, and pee outside the crate. Outside too. One day he peed in his dish. As much as it was disgusting it was absolutely hilarious to see this teeny puppy doing it. But that's not the greatest thing to be a puppy prodigy in. :rofl:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Odin started lifting his leg up this Sat. I couldn't believe it. Zeus only lifted his leg up at 8 months.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow maybe I just haven't seen it yet. I have heard from jordan that the pups is getting use to the place and finally going potty outside


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I had never seen it before like that. It was crazy. It wasn't marking, just lifting. He just turned 2 and is now marking in the yard. Over the girls' who mark. I live in crazy pee-pee land apparently.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thats too funny!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NarysDad said:


> When have you seen a 14 week old pup lift his leg??


Karlo lifted his leg young(around 3 months), but I think he pee'd on it, then it just became a habit! He isn't a big "marker" though, luckily.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess it is more common than I thought


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey sorry for no updates..my internet at the new apartment is terrible and comcast is coming out tomorrow lol. Mona is doing great and is going outside all of the time. I think I was just overwhelmed at the beginning. I am trying to get her in obedience classes at the moment, but it seems that every one I have talked to is booked. I'll keep trying, but here are some pictures of her just in case anyone wanted to check her out


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a beautiful pup! Glad to hear that the housebreaking is going along well. I'm glad you made it work. As others have said, doesn't matter if you life in the middle of nowhere on acres and acres of land, or in an apartment in Chicago, potty training takes the same amount of work and effort!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love little Mona! :wub:

She looks great Jordan, keep up the good work!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she looks so much like her brother, esp that middle picture!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> she looks so much like her brother, esp that middle picture!


I love this whole litter, I really wish I was ready for a pup now, I would snatch up Tyson in a heartbeat. :wub:


----------

